# possibly gettng a free 90gal with solid oak stand and solid oak hood.ideas and help?



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay so my sister-in-laws friend is hoping to give me a 90gal fresh water tank.It previously had Oscars in it about a year ago,but now it's just sitting on her porch.I know I got a lot of cleaning out to do since it's been on her porch empty for a year now. It has the settings for a sump pump,which the sump pump is broken. So I need to get a new one..question is how much are the new pumps costing at a pet store? Also what are the benefits of a sump pump in a bigger tank.Also how much weight can 2 by 4's hold that already has a 3 gal sitting on a heavy desk,a 10gal full of everything on a heavy dresser. It also has another heavy dresser by the window/ac unit. 

Which I was hoping to put the 90 in between the desk and the dresser..would that be too much weight in the area between the heavy dresser ad the heavy desk?I will post pics of the dresser and the desk once i get a chance so you can tell if that will be too much weight by a wall and in a room thats on a second floor.

Also I was thinking about using Flourish substrate and possibly eco complete with kitty litter mixed in since I already have the kitty litter.Also was just gonna use sand this time.I really want this tank to look amazing.I was hoping it would be my dream tank.I was gonna make it into a heavily planted female Betta community tank eventually.

But my main concern is will that be too much weight for a family built 2 store room?Also some ideas on some aquascaping would help too.I want it to be as natural looking as possible.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hard to answer your questions....they are all over the place. First thing is you will not be able to put this tank on anything other than its own stand. The tank alone with all that will go into it will weigh somewhere around 800lbs, plus weight of stand.

A pump for the sump will vary greatly in price based off of its rating. You should get a pump rated the same and look online for one. Most pets stores don't carry too many and you would end up with too much of a pump or not enough. The pump has to keep up with the return water to the tank.

Flourish and Eco substrate will be expensive. I would just end up getting safe-t-sorb to save money. Can't beat $5 for 40lbs.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Hard to answer your questions....they are all over the place. First thing is you will not be able to put this tank on anything other than its own stand. The tank alone with all that will go into it will weigh somewhere around 800lbs, plus weight of stand.
> 
> A pump for the sump will vary greatly in price based off of its rating. You should get a pump rated the same and look online for one. Most pets stores don't carry too many and you would end up with too much of a pump or not enough. The pump has to keep up with the return water to the tank.
> 
> Flourish and Eco substrate will be expensive. I would just end up getting safe-t-sorb to save money. Can't beat $5 for 40lbs.



Well i guess my first question now is my mom wants to go with that natural looking gravel but I also have sand left over putting sand in the 10 and 3.So i'm wondering if we can do a more natural looking beaslbob.I'm planning on wanting to get some drawf grass and amazon swords and do a silent cycle.This is going to be me and my moms project.She had tanks a long time ago back then before they had anything like what we got now.But good thing is she listens.

So would using an inch of peat moss(since i already have it) some safe-t sorb mixed in and the gravel she wants to keep be a good compromise? 

Also another question is that I want it to be a pressured c02 tank and it to be a community betta tank with maybe a common pleco and some cory cats and possibly a 6 schoal of neon tetras.The question is how much would the pressuired c02 be and would I need one with a carbon filter that it comes with?


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

jen13189 said:


> Also how much weight can 2 by 4's hold that already has a 3 gal sitting on a heavy desk,a 10gal full of everything on a heavy dresser. It also has another heavy dresser by the window/ac unit.


By 2 by 4's if you mean the floor joists, I think you'll find they're at least 2 by 8's or the man made equivalent of it. You might want to make sure, just in case the ends of the stand happen to be over the center areas between the joists, that you have enough support by adding some heavy, 3/4 inch or more, plywood cut to the size of the base of the stand or little larger, under the stand.

DLH


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

Donald Hansen said:


> By 2 by 4's if you mean the floor joists, I think you'll find they're at least 2 by 8's or the man made equivalent of it. You might want to make sure, just in case the ends of the stand happen to be over the center areas between the joists, that you have enough support by adding some heavy, 3/4 inch or more, plywood cut to the size of the base of the stand or little larger, under the stand.
> 
> DLH


thanks i actually found out that my mom said their was a cement floor underneath and we ARE gettig the 90 this week sometime and it needs a little work,the tank is costume made to the person the girl got it from.She gave it to me because she got it for free so she didn't see the reason in selling it.Hopefully we're have it up by thanksgiving.

Also would mixing the peat with s-sord then sand then the natural looking gravel be a great compromise since we both get to use what we want?

Also since the girl i got it from only use a light that lays on top of the pexy glass because it doesn't have a fixture what type of light should i get?i need a long type light.I'll post pics when i get it home.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I wouldn't use peat with a common pleco - it will end up everywhere. The beaslbob type aquarium must be still. You can't have fish that root around in it. I tried a "Dutch-style" peat/soil/gravel tank 25 years ago and it was great for a month. When it went anoxic and killed all the fish, cleaning it out was one of the worst jobs I have ever done in fishkeeping. 
When the limitations of such a set-up became apparent back in the 1970s, they sold peat plates for a few years - compressed peat you could put under your gravel that wouldn't shake out with water changes or filtration. I don't know if they are still sold. People used to believe they were essential for a tank, and then, suddenly, they were gone.
You should also have a look at your water supply. If it is already soft water, peat in the tank will reduce the hardness more. That's great for neons (if it isn't enough to make the water chemistry unstable), but bad for livebearers. Bob's system may work for Bob's water, but make sure your water is appropriate for it.

Could someone describe safe-t-sorb to me? It isn't a product I see where I am, and I'm curious.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Jen

you already know about beaslbob builds. *old dude

anyrate a mag 7 for a sump pump will cost over $100. And sumps can be difficult to set up and result in floods.


That said the sump could also be a place to grow live plants to keep them away from fish like oscars also.

Another option is to partition the tank into a fish and a plant area.

Of just use fish that dont attack the plants.


This size tank will require a lot of plants. Much more then a beaslbob care package. LOL.

best of luck and wish I could get free 90g's

my .02


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

I think he means he wants to span 2x4's across the space between the dresser and desk. 

NO. 2x4's will not hold 800-1000 pounds over empty space like that. USE the stand it comes with. Also I've never heard of a costume tank, why is it wearing a disguise? I think you mean a CUSTOM tank. And by custom do you mean it has holes for the plumbing for the overflow/sump system? Also before you put the tank upstairs, think about filling it and water changes, do you have a water supply near by or a faucet/sink that will accept a python water changer? i know my upstairs bathroom sink is too shallow for the water flow assembly.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

navigator black said:


> Could someone describe safe-t-sorb to me? It isn't a product I see where I am, and I'm curious.


Safe-T-sorb is an oil dry product that is made out of 100% Fullen Earth. Any product (unscented & nonclumping cat liter/oil dry) that is 100% Fullen Earth is fish tank safe, Safe-T-Sorb happens to be a readily available name brand product.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

post some pics of the tank and what you mean custom, glad you got it jen looking forward to seeing the progress of it


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanksgiving? You mean like 9 months from now? Maybe by then you won't sound so confused.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

jen i told you before, skip the peat. I know you dont want to "waste" your money, but how about your time?! It's going to be a mess! Save yourself the trouble and put it in a flower garden outside and go with something else for your tank. Also, before you go pressurized co2 you NEED to read up on how it works. Right now none of the plants you have actually NEED it, and unless you have some specific plants in mind that require co2, or if the tank already came with a high light then just save yourself the trouble until you know what you are doing, otherwise you are going to have one hell of a disaster on your hands.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Didn't your last peat, sand, gravel setup border on disaster?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jen13189 said:


> 1. So I need to get a new one..question is how much are the new pumps costing at a pet store?
> 2. Also what are the benefits of a sump pump in a bigger tank.
> 3. Also how much weight can 2 by 4's hold that already has a 3 gal sitting on a heavy desk,a 10gal full of everything on a heavy dresser. It also has another heavy dresser by the window/ac unit.
> 4. put the 90 in between the desk and the dresser..would that be too much weight in the area between the heavy dresser ad the heavy desk?
> ...


Lotsa questions entails a long response, here we go...
1. Sump pumps are expensive. A good one, as stated, might run you $100, and most pet stores don't sell them. You could find a decent underwater pump at a pond or pool supply store, but again be VERY careful about which you buy, as it might pump too fast or too slow based on the return rate (the rate of water being drawn down into the sump from the tank).
2. More water, easier access for things like water changes, chemical additions, etc., the ability to have a refugium/hospital/breeder compartment(s), MUCH better biological filtration if you do a wet/dry sump, and easier to keep obtrusive hardware like heaters, CO2 reactors, etc. out of the tank.
3. Not sure, but you mentioned the floor was cement and I'm pretty sure your tanks will be fine.
4. DO NOT DO THAT! Tanks need support all the way around or they will bend, bow, break, or ruin the furniture they're placed on, ESPECIALLY for such a huge tank!
5. You've gone all over the place with what you'd like to use as substrate, but only because there's so many choices. I would stay away from peat moss because a) you might have critters that dig it up, b) it doesn't do anything for the tank (in my experience), and c) it gets messy. Safe-T-Sorb is great; it's a clay material used to absorb oil spills in auto shops. I would either do a pool filter sand bottom with root tabs, or a STS bottom with no root tabs.
6. I like the reddish-black substrate look with some nice driftwood and live plants. Lace rock is nice too. I've found it aesthetically pleasing to build a cave in the middle, or prop things on the tank walls and leave the middle open. Also, whatever you plant, don't plant them too close together or their root systems will interfere and stunt their growth.

Lastly, pressurized CO2....
EXPENSIVE! But VERY efficient. I'd say a decent setup including CO2 cylinder will run you $200, but there's ways to slim it down.

Hope this helps...


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

You can get used CO2 systems at my LFS for $80, New ballpark is around 200, the tank is the expensive part.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

dvanbramer88 said:


> You can get used CO2 systems at my LFS for $80, New ballpark is around 200, the tank is the expensive part.


I'm not exactly sure where you live and the shipping is probably through the roof. And thanks everyone we've decided to put the 90 once we get it home in the family room where the cement floor is at. We're putting it close to the wall behind the computer. The only pic i have right now is on my facebook so once we get it setup and cleaned out i'll post its progress here or put it on a video and post it to youtube.

Thanks me and my mom have a lot of work to do and read upon espically since I have never used a custom tank.CUSTOM meaning that it was specifically built for the person that had it before the lady that my friend got it from.Also since I never used a sump pump before.It has a whole made for a sump and it has a built in filter that requires a decent sized media.I was wondering if i where to put some established media from my 10 or 3 into the 90(once its cleaned and set up) that it would help kick start it.Then add the ammonia.

I think I've finally realized not to use peat,it has soften my water and the c02 has lowered my HIGH ph to about 7.4 now from the last time i checked.but i definatelly want some neon tetra's since it's gonna be a female betta community tank and i want it to be heavily planted with some java fern,swords,hair grass,jungle val,repens ect.(in the 3 is gonna be a male so it's kept by it's self with maybe a ghost shrimp).

Also the tank DIDN'T come with a light I never used big lights before so I'm not sure what lights would work just sitting on the pexy glass and not being put into a fixture.Any idea's on some non-expensive good medium lights for CFL?


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

Also what brand heaters do you suggest?I know I'm getting 2 heaters one for either side what brand won't break thats adjustable and has to be completely submersible?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

adding any media from an established tank will help kick start your cycling.
as far as lighting you can check out your local lowes/ homedepot for 4' flurescent fixtures, you may have to rig up a way to hang them over the top or maybe pickup some materials and make your own canopy.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

jen13189 said:


> I'm not exactly sure where you live and the shipping is probably through the roof.



I didnt mean buy it from my particular LFS, I was just saying that used systems are decent prices do exist. I live in eastern PA by the way.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

jccaclimber said:


> Nearly any submersible heater with actual numbers on the temperature dial will be decent. I've heard good things about Jager, I like my Aqueon Pro, and my Hagen Tronic does just fine too. The Hagen has some moisture inside, but I'm not the original owner so I have no idea what it's been through.
> I think a single heater would be fine if you put it in an area with some flow, but having two probably won't hurt anything.



thanks cause the adjustable one i had broke in a day because the was a peice of glass thar broke on the bottom from pressure i'm guessing.So I don't think I'll go with the deep blue heat sticks.They don't seem to last.Also the heaters i have in the 10 and 3 aren't adjustable(I know I know i need an adjustable for the betta tank.I need a new heater for the male betta tank(3 gal)).

I've also heard that having 2 heaters in a bigger tank like this on 2 ends of the tank is better to keep the water temperature level near steady on either side.Also in doing that would one thermomitor be enough or do i need 2 one on either side of the tank?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a 90 gallon with 1 heater at 1 end, I have a emperor 400 hob filter on one side and an 18"bubble wand on the othrer so I get real good circulation, otherwise I would Have two in there.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

hanky said:


> I have a 90 gallon with 1 heater at 1 end, I have a emperor 400 hob filter on one side and an 18"bubble wand on the othrer so I get real good circulation, otherwise I would Have two in there.


So i'll see how much circulation this built in filter has cause I know nothing of the type it is or anything but i do know it needs about a large filter media since its a custom filter. I might be getting it Saturday afternoon then i'll post pic so you guys have about a good idea of what it looks like and what you think my biggest problems are.Also whats the maximum wattage for a 90ga heater?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You really need to start now at looking at youtube videos on how to setup wet/dry or sump type filters. They are tricky, but easy.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have one 300 w heater in the 75 and it heats evenly. Theres only a 15 gal difference so I woud assum one 300 watt would do you pretty good as well


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I use 2-250W in my 75g. Works much better than one, but its just personal pref mostly.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a Guardian 300 watt, in my 90, I have two suction cup thermometer's one at each end and one of those stick on "decal" ones at the opposite end of tank and all of them read 74, and I know my heater can go much warmer so 300 watt should do just fine


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

hanky said:


> I have a Guardian 300 watt, in my 90, I have two suction cup thermometer's one at each end and one of those stick on "decal" ones at the opposite end of tank and all of them read 74, and I know my heater can go much warmer so 300 watt should do just fine


would that be enough for a betta community tank?i know they need at least 80 degrees to be nice and active.Also its suppose to snow tomorrow and the truck's whipper moter went so won't be getting it tomorrow.possibly next week when i can get my fiance and his brothers to help us get it.

Also so i do need 2 thermometors?I wanna know everything I NEED so i can get it before i get the tank next week.anymore ideas?I need a filter media but we gotta measure the filter and see if there's anything that can fit thats but in the pet stores instead of buying it online or having it custom made.we'll have to see.

Anything else i would need?heater(s),thermometer(s) got sand gonna be getting gravel,t-sorb,a few plants um..anything else i'm forgetting?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

sorry to hear about the truck, you want to make sure you take a few guys anyway that tanks a bit heavy and bulky.
No I'm not saying you need 2 thermometers, 1 is plenty get the kind with a little suction cup to attach to inside of tank, the ones that stick to the outside are not too accurate.
I think the 300 watt heater should be enough, I would just get 1 and if when you have the tank setup with water see if it gets up to the temp you want and you can always pick-up another. You do have a test kit right?
how are you gonna cycle the tank? with fish or withou? if without then you'll need some ammonia to add.


----------



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a 60 g (75USg) tank and I have not had a heater in there for about 5 years. The water is always 1 degree either side of 24/75.
Dan


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

hanky said:


> sorry to hear about the truck, you want to make sure you take a few guys anyway that tanks a bit heavy and bulky.
> No I'm not saying you need 2 thermometers, 1 is plenty get the kind with a little suction cup to attach to inside of tank, the ones that stick to the outside are not too accurate.
> I think the 300 watt heater should be enough, I would just get 1 and if when you have the tank setup with water see if it gets up to the temp you want and you can always pick-up another. You do have a test kit right?
> how are you gonna cycle the tank? with fish or withou? if without then you'll need some ammonia to add.


yeah so i didn't get the tank today due to the weather and the truck thing.so we're getting it this week.Also I am doing a fishless SILENT cycle hopefully once it's all cleaned up.But I will use ammonia during the silent cycle to help it along.I will also be using an established filter media.But idk if it's gonna work because the filter for the 90 is so huge.I wish i would've taken more photos to show you guys what i mean.But I will document it's progress on youtube so it's easier.

And yes i have a liquid test kit they've originally gotten for the 10 that has a ton left.I;ve been using it for the 3 as well.So i'll be using that for the 90 since there's gonna be some of the stuff still in the test kit.


----------

